# Media Player spielt auf dem Kopf ab



## Marmele (19. August 2003)

Hallo Leute,
wer kann mir helfen ? Plötzlich spielt der Media Player 9 die Videos auf dem Kopf ab. Neuinstallation half nicht. 
Danke im vorraus für die Mühe.
Marmele


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (19. August 2003)

Spielt er alle Videos auf dem Kopf ab oder nur bestimmte? Wenn es nur bei bestimmten auftritt, könnte es an einer Fehleinstellung beim entsprechenden Video-Codec liegen.


----------



## Marmele (19. August 2003)

alle Videos werden auf dem Kopf abgespielt.


----------



## goela (19. August 2003)

Monitor drehen!   (sorry konnte es mir nicht verkneifen)

Ich vermute stark, dass es sich um DivX-Avis handelt. Wenn ja, dann sollte Dir folgender Link weiterhelfen. Falls nicht, sag Bescheid!

P.S: Habe den Thread ins Windows-Forum geschoben, denn ich denke der passt dort besser!


----------



## Scorp (20. August 2003)

Dreh doch mal die CD um...


----------



## preko (8. November 2005)

Hi,

habe das Problem mit der "Auf-dem-Kopf-Darstellen" plötzlich auch. Videos, die vorher korrekt dargestellt wurden, sind um 180° verdreht!

Mit dem weiter oben im Thread vorgeschlagenen Programm geht es auch nicht, da ich die WinXP 64Bit Version nutze, unter der das Proggi nicht funktioniert.

Jemand noch eine Idee, außer die CD herumzudrehen?  

Beste Grüße,
preko


----------



## zioProduct (8. November 2005)

Da Bildschirmdrehen schon erwähnt, schraub den Stuhl an die Decke, und bind dich daran Fest :-( 

Liegts an der Graka? Treiber updatet? Anonsten Einstellungen, Bild um 180°drehen


----------



## Johannes Postler (8. November 2005)

Hm - hab von dem Problem jetzt noch nie was gehört und kann auch nicht wirklich helfen. Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das ganze an einem kürzlich eingespielten Update von Windows liegt (ev. 64-bit Version?).
Deswegen @ Marmele: Hast du auch 64-bit Windows?


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (8. November 2005)

Hi, ich hatte das selbe Problem. Bei mir hats geholfen die Video Codecs zu deinstallieren und wieder neu zu installieren. Ein Codec update brachte dagegen nichts. Lag wohl ein einem fehlerhaftem Download der Codecs


----------

